# Linux auf altem Acer installieren



## Champion1908 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Vorweg möchte ich sagen, dass ich keine Ahnung von Linux habe.

Also, mein Vater hat einen alten PC (derzeit Windows XP, Acer Travelmate 4050, Intel Pentium M710, 1,4 GHz, 256 MB DDR). Er läuft jedoch schon sehr langsam.
Meine Frage lautet, ob es sich lohnt, Linux darauf zu installieren und wenn ja, welche Version/Distribution?

Ich habe mir schon Damn Small Linux überlegt.

PS: Der Computer sollte Flash-Inhalte dann noch abspielen können.


----------



## sheel (31. Juli 2010)

Auf das DSLinux kannst du verzichten, da geht schon mehr.
zB Kubuntu
Zumindest laut http://www.kubuntu-de.org sollte der dafür Rechner reichen.
Braucht zwar einiges mehr Festplattenplatz als ein frisches XP; von der Leistung her sollte es aber gehen.


----------



## Champion1908 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass teile der festplatte nicht mehr ansprechbar sind und der c omputer im allgemeinen in einem sehr schlechtem Zustand ist, ich glaube, Kubuntu (habe link angschaut) ist zu anspruchsvoll.


----------



## sheel (31. Juli 2010)

Teile der HDD nicht mehr ansprechbar und du verwendest sie noch?
Naja, dein Risiko. Irgendwann wird sie wohl komplett hin sein; wenn du auf das wartest sind die Daten dann halt auch weg.

Und was den Rest angeht: Wie meinst du das mit dem "schlechten Zustand" jetzt genau?
Was funktioniert denn sonst nicht?

Zu Kubuntu: Wenn XP geht, sollte Kubuntu auch drin sein


----------



## Champion1908 (1. August 2010)

OK, es ist nicht die Frage, ob XP funktioniert, es ist die Frage, wie es funktioniert.
Man wartet ca. 1 Minute, bis Firefox offen ist. Und selbst dann, bis man eine Addresse eingeben kann, hängt er sich für ca. 5 sekunden auf. Außerdem erhitzt er sich leicht.

Außerdem speichern wir er schon lange keine wichtigen Daten drauf, das wäre ja verrückt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. August 2010)

Hallo,

gerade für ältere Computer bietet sich die Distribution XUbuntu an. Diese sieht gut aus, ist aber vorallem ressourcen-schonender als die anderen *Ubuntus. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eventuell das "Ubuntu Netbook Remix", welches im speziellen für die neuen eee-PCs von Asus entworfen wurde.

Links:
Ubuntu Netbook Remix
XUbuntu

Gruß
BK


----------



## mc_gulasch (3. August 2010)

Wenn Teile der Festplatte nicht mehr ansprechbar sind würd ich mal versuchen herauszufinden welche das sind und wie diese angeordnet sind und dann entspr. die Platte partitionieren. Vielleicht kannst ja die kaputten Sektoren aussparen. 
Wenn du keine Ahnung von Linux hast würd ich auch nicht unbedingt mit Damn Small Linux anfangen. Ist nicht so gut supported wie die genannten Ubuntu Distris, außerdem hat Ubuntu natürlich mehr. Du könntest dir vielleicht noch etwas mehr RAM überlegen sofern möglich? Ansonsten hab ich auf nem 1,4 GHz + 1 GB RAM Ubuntu Lucid Lynx laufen. Läuft prima.


----------

